# Spider bites



## Deleted member 12579 (Jul 2, 2018)

A week ago I was trimming hedges, and unknowingly ran into a Brown Recluse nest. I was bitten on my right arm and left leg. At first I thought I had gotten in some poison Ivy because I had previously done so when trimming these particular hedges.  So after a few days I became nauseated and then the "poison" started to look like a bite. Recently I had complications with venom spreading up my arm and went to the hospital where they treated me with 1,500mg of "drip" antibiotics. I've been using the items provided in this article and mixed up a medical paste. It has been quite effective. The swelling has reduced drastically. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Naturally Treating Brown Recluse Spider Bites


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2018)

Highly doubt, anybody here that has medical knowledge will share holistic or otherwise therapy, bro. I'm lost. Have you consulted an expert in this? I'm really not trying to sound like a dick. Usually, debriding of the would is necessary, by medical professionals.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 5, 2018)

Because of the necrotic nature of the venom, oftentimes you need plastic surgery to fix the wound, or even hyperbaric therapy for treatment. Those bites are seriously no bueno.

I have not the foggiest idea of any homeopathic remedies.

But do keep us in the loop.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jul 5, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Because of the necrotic nature of the venom, oftentimes you need plastic surgery to fix the wound, or even hyperbaric therapy for treatment. Those bites are seriously no bueno.
> 
> I have not the foggiest idea of any homeopathic remedies.
> 
> But do keep us in the loop.



It seems this mixture has eliminated some of the redness. Right now it has bumped up and there is a nice little hole in my arm.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

Eagle 92-94 said:


> It seems this mixture has eliminated some of the redness. Right now it has bumped up and there is a nice little hole in my arm.



Go see a doctor.

- locked -


----------

